# Solved: Dragon Dictate for Mac



## mister2 (Apr 28, 2012)

I am using DragonDictate for Mac right now. I think it is a great program and it works almost perfectly except for what I am about to explain and maybe others have experienced this or found a solution to this situation.

If I use DragonDictate for any length of time longer than 20 straight minutes, it often starts to act like it is having a full buffer issue. The symptoms vary slightly but typically are reflected in some irritating quirks.

For example, there are times when after using DragonDictate for a while, whenever I get to the end of a sentence and complete the sentence by speaking the word &#8220;period" the program will place the &#8220;.&#8221; and then immediately generate a letter following the space immediately after the period. Sometimes the letter is an "a". And until I restart Dragon Dictate it will generate this letter after every period. About 20 min. ago the letter was "S" and it acted in the same manner.

I have not spent a whole bunch of time trying to figure out what is going on because usually when I'm using this program I need to get some things done and the fastest way to get it back on track is to close and restart the application. If anyone has experienced this or knows of a solution to why Dragon Dictate does this I would much appreciate hearing about it. Sometimes it almost feels like I'm cheating when I post to different forums by just speaking my thoughts. But it's cool too.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Try this: http://hollywoodphony.wordpress.com/2012/01/12/dragon-dictate-extra-characters-fix/


----------



## mister2 (Apr 28, 2012)

I don't know who you are but I am envisioning a gray-haired guru sitting atop a desolate mountain range with a narrow and winding path reaching from the depths of the lost up to your place of knowledge.

I really like your timely and accurate responses to people's questions regarding technology. Thanks much!


----------

